# how do you cut a slot without a router?



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

how do you cut a slot without a router?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

What kind of a slot? Is it something that can be cut on a tables saw, for instance?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

On router table, I've drilled holes of same size as router bit at end of slot, lay that down over the router bit, align fence and route out slot. You might be able to push the work piece into some router bits in a plunge cut to get slot started.

With a hand held plunge router, just like routing a mortise with a guide of some type but keep going deeper until all the way through.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

without a router.
a slot like you would drill a hole at the start and end and clear out in between.Tried a jig saw but wasn't straight or clean.I don't have a table saw or scroll saw.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

If it is long enough you can do the majority of it as a plunge cut on a table saw.

(LJ's scream about safety)

Ok, Be careful.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Drill properly sized holes, all along the slot length.
The closer they connect, the more easily you can clean out.

When all holes are drilled, clean out the slot with a chisel.


----------



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

Drill your two holes then with your jig saw use a straight edge to guide it, you'll get muchbetter results. Good sharp blade helps too!


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Use a router plane and chisel comes to mind.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

> without a router…


Oops….my bad


----------



## thechipcarver (Jan 29, 2014)

Check this out


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark with a marking gauge. Then using a chisel make a long through mortise (mortise from one side, then from the other). Then clean up with a file.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

You know, daddywoofdawg, that basic routers can be had for not too much money. Be a good investment, I think.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I use a guide to run the base plate against, usually with a straight cut bit. A down spiral bit is helpful when trying to avoid tearout on plywood.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cutting a slot, without a router in the shop? Can be done. Depending on how thick the stock is, might take MAYBE 10 minutes…









That is all this took, to go through 4" Tool of choice?









A Mortise Chisel of at least close to the size mortise/slot you want to cut. Go halfway through. flip over, and chop the other direction. Doesn't take all that long. And, as a plus, when done you won't have corners to square up. They should be already square and ready to go. Hit the chisel two or three blows, wiggle out the chips, and move on.

Best part? IF you've had one of them "bad" days, and need to work out some pent up meaness…..whale away on the chisel. when you are done, you might have forgotten why you were so mad….


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you have a ripping hand saw, some glue and ? Mark the board at both side factory edges for the width of 2 strips, plant yourself on the board and start ripping. When done you'll have 2 clean factory edges, mark and rip a 3rd section a smidge wider than the width of the slot. Sand the piece down to the actual width then glue it to the ends of the strips previously cut. Use the rope to tie the ends tight till cured


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Not mentioned thus far, you can cut two lines with a saw and clean up the middle with a chisel. Saw this method on a show once. For plunge cutting/ stopped dado, you use a curved blade and square the end of your slot with a chisel.


----------

